# 95 and 97 E/M Coding Guidelines



## pvang (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi, 

Can anyone direct me where to go and download/print the 95/97 EM coding guidelines? I remembered a few years ago in a coding class, our professor showed us where to go and print them off but now I can't find it. Any help is appreciated. Thanks much! 

-Pa Tang


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 4, 2010)

https://www.cms.gov/MLNEdWebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp


----------

